# Cold Air Intake Condensation Problem



## KLR (Jan 1, 2013)

We recently had a high efficiency furnace put in.  The old existing cold air intake remained as part of the former set up.  Since this occured we have condensation issues along the piping.  Our home is about 25 years old and not overly efficient (80% max.).  In the past few years we replaced the windows, not the furnace and removed the gas water tank and replaced it with electric as we were told that we have "negative pressure" in the home. 
Not sure what that is or what causes that.   

We have heard that it is good to keep the cold air intake for air exchange and this some how helps with the negative pressure problem.  The metal piping was replaced with insulated flexible piping and the run is much longer now, but it condensates where it is connecting with the cold air duct.  We have been told that even if this is insulated it would then likely condensate in the duct . . . and so on.  We would like to preserve the intake but don't know how to resolve the problem.  Any ideas?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 1, 2013)

KLR said:


> it condensates where it is connecting with the cold air duct.  [/COLOR]


Heat the duct locally, first by using a 120v incandescent bulb. 
If some size bulb works then you can may be able to get a strip or tape heater running off of 24 vac.


----------



## ajr4997378 (Jan 1, 2013)

Negative air pressure is another word for downdraft. Usually caused by too much wind pressure or trees around your chimney so you are not getting the proper draft in your chimney to pull all of the co2 off of your hot water tank. Instead of air going up your chimney, it is getting pushed down.


----------



## rogerknapp (Jan 1, 2013)

ask your furnace installer about a heat recovery ventilator system it draws in outside air but also warms the outside air before it hits your duct work. it is a whole lot more efficient than sucking cold air right into your return duct


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 2, 2013)

rogerknapp said:


> a heat recovery ventilator system


These things seem to be pretty touchy. . .is that also your impression?


----------

